# suchen guten fahrradladen in bremen und umzu



## Cowgirlcream (27. Mai 2008)

hallo zusammen,
möchte die tage gerne mal einige Fahrradläden in Bremen und näherer Umgebung abklappern. Ich hab mich für ein mtb entschieden und würde gern mal die gängigen Marken probesitzen udn auch fahren. Hat jemand einen guten Tipp für mich? 

Wäre für hilfe echt dankbar 
liebe grüße, Cowgirlcream


----------



## juk (27. Mai 2008)

Tja... Das is' natürlich schwierig. Richtig große Auswahl gibts nicht.

Jakst in Osterholz-Tenever hat evtl. ein/zwei Stevens rumstehen.
Wiegetritt in Lilienthal hat 'n bissl was von Quantec und Focus.
Bei Stadler steht ab und mal 'n Scott und natürlich was von Bulls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## essential (27. Mai 2008)

sehe ich ähnlich...leider gibt es hier keine guten mtb shops.....


----------



## DAMDAM (27. Mai 2008)

Wenn du Räder probefahren willst und eine große Auswahl haben willst dann geh zu Stadler - ist durch die Größe und das Auftreten als Discounter vielleicht nicht Jedermanns Sache, aber im Preis kaum zu schlagen! (Mußt aber auch nen bißchen Glück mit dem Verkäufer haben  ) 

Wenn du schon ungefähr weißt was du willst und auch etwas mehr ausgeben willst, würde ich mal bei Jakst und Wiegetritt vorbeischauen- Durch den kleineren Laden hast du da einen etwas besseren Service (wenn du dein Rad da kaufst).

Wenn du noch ein bißchen weiter fahren willst, kann dir in Oldenburg mit Specialized und Müsing Rädern bei Buhl Bikes weiterhelfen ! - Ist auch ein kleiner aber feiner Laden! ( solltest vorher da anrufen und fragen was für Räder in einer Größe da sind, damit du da dann auch was probefahren kannst- Am besten nach Timo fragen!) 

Es würde sicherlich helfen, wenn wir wissen würden was suchst und in welcher Preisklasse.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Cowgirlcream (27. Mai 2008)

hallo zusammen.
also ihc möchte ein mountainbike mit 900 als oberste grenze. Ich selber bin nicht ganz unbegabt mit werkzeug und mein freund färht schon ewig, der würde mir auch alles machen können an meinem rad. deswegen weiß ich noch nicht so recht wegen versand, weil ich hier bisher auch nicht so den richtigien laden gefunden habe.

Bin schon ewig nicht mehr gefahren, geht halt in erster linie da drum mal ein paar mtbs auszuprobieren, wegen der geometrie, damit ihc weiß was mir gefällt/passt.
lg, cowgirlcream


----------

